# Oil central heating boiler keeps cutting out afte



## zephania (14 Sep 2009)

just back from holidays and heating cuts out.
it is a eurocal boiler. i checked all the usual suspects. 1. flu is clean
2. firebox is clean 3. put in brand-new nozzle 4. oil is running 5. oil filter was dirty, but clean now 6. air flap to fan is opening correctly

it will fire up, even create some heat ( i can feel it touching flu pipe ) then cut out.
did i miss anything ?
help


----------



## Dibs-h (14 Sep 2009)

Bit of an odd one for a 1st post. Good luck with it anyway.


----------



## zephania (14 Sep 2009)

forgot to say, the optical cell looks clean and undamaged.


----------



## RogerS (14 Sep 2009)

Better to post on the askthetrades forum


----------



## Doug B (14 Sep 2009)

Is your pump running correctly? (Even if it`s running it might not be running fast enough) if yes :-
Could be the over heat stat faulty.
Also boiler stat itself could be faulty.

Easy to bridge out, but not something i`d recommend.


----------



## zephania (14 Sep 2009)

thanks for that comment.
i took out the burner and fired it up so i could see what goes on.
initially it fires and jets out fire. then it cuts out.
i will try and bridge out the stats. thanks


----------



## zephania (19 Sep 2009)

i notice it is 5 days later but i found the fault.
it is the oil pump solenoid.
initially, when you fire the boiler up, it is not initiated. this is why the boiler starts as normal. but after 30 seconds or so, it gets charge from the control box and it is then, when the faulty solenoid cuts out the boiler.
easy when you know, but hard to find, because there are so many other components which could cut out the boiler . thanks for everybody who wrote in.


----------



## Jenx (19 Sep 2009)

Sorry Bud, hadn't caught this thread before.. could have helped you with this very easily,

If you get any probs with your oil burner again, PM me and I'll help you out anytime.


----------



## zephania (20 Sep 2009)

thanks jenx,
i am sure there will be a next time. i will try and keep this boiler working for a few years yet. glad there is an expert out there. thanks again for offer. zephania


----------

